# 4 door B13 SE-R



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Were 4 door SE-Rs ever produced? I'm just wondering if there were actually 4 door SE-R sedans that were produced with the SR20 motor. I saw a green 4 Door B13 Sentra with SE-R trunk lights and an SE-R emblem on the right side of the trunk. I'm pretty sure it's not some fake emblem badge because the driver is a mother of a junior high kid. I see it when I have to pass by the school. The paint was in good condition and it was stock everything. Another conclusion that I can come up with is wrong badging that may have been placed there by a bodyshop.


----------



## davidmayernik (Sep 19, 2005)

the answer is very simple: no. 

the b13 SE-R was never produced in a 4-door variant. the vehicle you describe is, for lack of a better descriptor, rice. its likely a bodyshop might have put on an SE-R trunk if she got rear-ended, and neglected to remove the badging.

if one truly existed, i would want it like broccoli pocky...


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

davidmayernik said:


> the answer is very simple: no.
> 
> the b13 SE-R was never produced in a 4-door variant. the vehicle you describe is, for lack of a better descriptor, rice. its likely a bodyshop might have put on an SE-R trunk if she got rear-ended, and neglected to remove the badging.
> 
> if one truly existed, i would want it like broccoli pocky...


I thought so, thanks for making things clear. :cheers:


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

My mom bought a 4 door XE in 1991 brand new. I was talking to her about it recently and she said that the dealer gave her the option of the 1.6 or the 2.0. 

I personally think that she's confused, but could it be that some dealers hooked it up?


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey incase you want to find out this kind of info for any other car, I use www.edmunds.com, everything is on there under the "specifications" for any car. Here's an example:

http://www.edmunds.com/used/1999/mitsubishi/3000gt/index.html


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Well you can take a 4 door Sentra GA16DE and put an SR20DE in there and you will have a 4 door SE-R!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

thecolonelcm said:


> My mom bought a 4 door XE in 1991 brand new. I was talking to her about it recently and she said that the dealer gave her the option of the 1.6 or the 2.0.
> 
> I personally think that she's confused, but could it be that some dealers hooked it up?


of course she was given the option. the option to buy an SER.......delaer's will sell anything...theyre like animals


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> Well you can take a 4 door Sentra GA16DE and put an SR20DE in there and you will have a 4 door SE-R!


Not quite. Need the springs, struts, rear discs, front and rear sway bars. Also, the tail lights, leather shift boot, leather steering wheel and trunk lid badging. I forget what else...


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Who needs those things?


----------



## davidmayernik (Sep 19, 2005)

anyone who wants a 4-door se-r. most of what made the se-r the se-r was its suspension. yes, it had the sr20, but all the power in the world doesnt mean anything if you have a lousy suspension. as for the interior and exterior, minor concerns. but the suspension and the brakes were perfect for the se-r. you ask me, you swap an sr20 into your E, its still an E. you swap the suspension, brakes, and engine in, i might be so courteous as you possibly consider it an SE-R conversion. until then...


----------



## Nik33615 (Aug 3, 2004)

I think the GXE limited edition had the same taillights as the SE-R.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Nik33615 said:


> I think the GXE limited edition had the same taillights as the SE-R.


that's the SE too


----------

